# Canadian woodworkers



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

More specifically B.C. in the Okanagan Valley area. I get contacted often by people looking to put trees they had to remove to good use. I do what I can to help. I network with many sawyers/woodworkers in most of the United States...but this nice lady is quite a distance from me. Maybe she is closer to you ? In her note she said they removed 2 acres of old cherry trees and would like to see it in a woodworkers hands (should make cool turning stock as well as lumber for small projects). If you are in her neck of the woods shoot me a pm and I can give you her contact info.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Two acres wow. I am on the same continent, that might be close enough for two acres. :laughing:


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Well for two acres, I guess I'm gonna have to win the lottery, Buy a mill. Learn to run it, get a passport and take a vacation. (Well any of the stated above would be nice). I hope someone can help sounds like alot of lumber to just rot.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I wish I was a little closer to her, but unfortunately it would be about ten hours each way.

Gerry


----------

